# Carrie Vincent



## hobo (21 January 2015)

Do not have a clue about her but she has just been prosecuted for selling non bomb pro horses as safe. Would you believe she was a police officer at the time. Accidents happen but to sell unsuitable horses to people is a crime. It was on our local news so I am sure it is fine to name and shame. 
As she is still trading I hope she takes more care when selling in future.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (21 January 2015)

I believe her surname is Vinson not Vincent. Operates around the Bristol area.


----------



## hobo (21 January 2015)

I expect you are correct about name i was alerted when i heard horses mentioned on the news so missed a bit.


----------



## marmalade76 (22 January 2015)

She was also in trouble for posing as a private seller and I think they will throw the book due to her being a serving police officer at the time some of the offences were committed. What I can't work out is how someone who is signed off as too sick to be a police officer can run a yard/work as a horse dealer. There are some people who are happy with horses purchased from her.


----------



## miss_c (22 January 2015)

Scarily she runs a riding school... Have had experience with her (fortunately not financially) and never again!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (22 January 2015)

http://www.gloucestershireecho.co.u...ence-selling/story-25901167-detail/story.html


----------



## Bertolie (23 January 2015)

I do know her personally and think she got off far too lightly!

I also know someone who has a lovely mare bought from her, but for every good experience there are plenty of bad ones.


----------

